# Chamber of Reflection



## Blake Bowden (Feb 16, 2010)

Until I began my journey within the appendant bodies, my experience with anti-rooms or chambers were nothing more than sitting in a dusty closet full of worn out sandals and dry cleaned costumes.  

As Texas Masons, why do we downplay the symbolism of the chamber of reflection?

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/content.php/196-The-Chamber-of-Reflection


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

sure.  there are some really cool chambers of reflection out there.


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

V.I.T.R.I.O.L.(U.M.)

my favorite line there.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 17, 2010)

My understanding is its a SR ritual and not approved for use in Blue Lodges, but I may have been told incorrectly.


----------



## JTM (Feb 17, 2010)

because we use the YR tradition?  (most states?)


----------



## owls84 (Feb 17, 2010)

We don't have the "Chamber of Reflection" as stated here but we have a closet that we are looking at changing a little to make it a little more solemn. Currently we have a candidate come about 30 - 45 min early and we explain a deeper meaning of the initiatic experience and how his mind should be clear, we really get him ready. Way more than the monitor has us. We all dress in costume to give the candidate a TOTAL image of what we are trying to portray. Usually we have candidates that have been so moved by this that afterwards they are really shocked and I have seen many be overcome with emotions. These are the guys that are here for life.


----------



## cambridgemason (Feb 19, 2010)

here in Massachusetts we only use the Chamber in the Commandery Orders.  I have been told that the Chamber is used in other Blue Lodge jurisdictions around the world.  At our GL building in Boston, the Commanderies Chamber fell into desrepair for many years.  They refurbished it and it has become one of the buildings jewels.  I think that if you go to our Grand Lodge site, Grand Lodge of Masons of Massachusetts, they may have a picture of the restored Chamber.  We at Cambridge have an ante-room or Candidate changing/prep room.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 1, 2010)

blake said:


> Until I began my journey within the appendant bodies, my experience with anti-rooms or chambers were nothing more than sitting in a dusty closet full of worn out sandals and dry cleaned costumes.
> 
> As Texas Masons, why do we downplay the symbolism of the chamber of reflection?
> 
> http://www.masonsoftexas.com/content.php/196-The-Chamber-of-Reflection


 

Because our work descends from the British Isles, and the Chamber of Reflection is a French innovation.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, the innovation dates back to the earliest times of masonry, but is indeed of french tradition. CoR are known to most grand lodges in Europe and South America.


----------



## Nate Riley (Mar 3, 2010)

owls84 said:


> We don't have the "Chamber of Reflection" as stated here but we have a closet that we are looking at changing a little to make it a little more solemn. Currently we have a candidate come about 30 - 45 min early and we explain a deeper meaning of the initiatic experience and how his mind should be clear, we really get him ready. Way more than the monitor has us. *We all dress in costume to give the candidate a TOTAL image of what we are trying to portray*. Usually we have candidates that have been so moved by this that afterwards they are really shocked and I have seen many be overcome with emotions. These are the guys that are here for life.


 
What type of costume?


----------



## owls84 (Mar 4, 2010)

We wear all black. Black suits, black shirt, black ties, white gloves, and funeral aprons (typical aprons but with black border). This is all in accordanance with Article 273 (_In conferring degrees, officers may wear appropriate robes or costumes; and appropriate scenery may be used)_ of coarse. We have had so much success doing this. 

Since doing this, and other things such as an effective mentor program, we have a 100% retention rate. Not one of our EA's have gone over the 1 year and infact I have 21 EAs 7 FCs and 4 newly raised MMs. We also have a leadership program as well as currently launching various EFFECTIVE committees. We have a "Fellowship" session at someones house at least once a month where we really get into Masonry (getting to know each other). So far it has been amazing. All it took was for a few of us to raise the bar. If GL said we need to do this, we make it tougher. 

For example, even though GL has said it is up to the Lodge to make the Officers proficent we have a standard that they senior officers have a certification or have a DDGM and DI certify them proficient. Now thats not law of coarse but it is now tradition and our officers are expected to do this.


----------



## Nate Riley (Mar 4, 2010)

That is cool.  I was just curious, because one of our brothers who works a lot in the degrees, wants us to do a degree in "period' costume. I think it would be in the period of King Solomon.  I think it would be cool

I would like for our lodge to do something similar to what your's is.  Suits probably wouldn't fly (given the rural nature), but at least some kinda of uniform.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah it makes a huge impact on the candidate if every member is dressed the same that is working in the degree regardless of the outfit. My advice is make it your own and take pride in it. If just the team does it then others will begin to take pride in something at the Lodge as well.


----------



## Artificer (Mar 4, 2010)

There are many Blue Lodges in the United States that use a Chamber of Reflection.  I have seen it done.  It need not be a part of the degree ritual itself and many Grand Lodges have wisely decided to officially authorize the practice or simply leave it to the domain of individual Lodge tradition.  In most cases, it begins well before the Lodge is even opened anyway.  Of course, I would not personally advocate its use on a candidate who was not looking for a genuine initiatic experience to begin with, but that is another discussion altogether.  I have seen candidates reduced to tears by the impact it had on their experience of the degree.


----------



## ddreader (Mar 20, 2010)

The chamber of reflection. is a great idea. i going to see what i can do with this at my lodge.  when i went through the order of the temple, i was deeply moved by it. and i has left an impression on me that i Will not ever forget. i also like the idea of a monthly fellowship at someones house i am going to pursue this also.


----------



## Bigmel (Mar 20, 2010)

There was a chamber in our old lodge.  When we built our new lodge in 1988 there was a chamber place in it. It was primarily used in YR I have not seen it used in a long time.  It is in one of the ante rooms it is 5 by 5 concrete room and 10 feet under the Lodge In the ground with a door that closes after candidate goes in.


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats what my grandfather called the "outhouse"...?


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2010)

owls84 said:


> We wear all black. Black suits, black shirt, black ties, white gloves, and funeral aprons (typical aprons but with black border). This is all in accordanance with Article 273 (_In conferring degrees, officers may wear appropriate robes or costumes; and appropriate scenery may be used)_ of coarse. We have had so much success doing this.
> 
> Since doing this, and other things such as an effective mentor program, we have a 100% retention rate. Not one of our EA's have gone over the 1 year and infact I have 21 EAs 7 FCs and 4 newly raised MMs. We also have a leadership program as well as currently launching various EFFECTIVE committees. We have a "Fellowship" session at someones house at least once a month where we really get into Masonry (getting to know each other). So far it has been amazing. All it took was for a few of us to raise the bar. If GL said we need to do this, we make it tougher.
> 
> For example, even though GL has said it is up to the Lodge to make the Officers proficent we have a standard that they senior officers have a certification or have a DDGM and DI certify them proficient. Now thats not law of coarse but it is now tradition and our officers are expected to do this.



lol, epic.  do you consult?


----------



## owls84 (Mar 22, 2010)

We have tried before and most lodges we have been to love for us to come and do a presentation but don't want to do what it takes to make the changes to make it happen. Many times we find out that it takes a total overhaul and vision change. We have one we are working with right now and they are seeing the exact results we are.


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm gonna be buying 2 suits here shortly... was going to get one charcoal and one navy..  but i guess i'll make the navy one black.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 22, 2010)

Excersise the 3 button as well. I didn't like mine at first but know I think it just adds that dash of class. Up to the individual of coarse but something is said about a nice suit.


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2010)

a 3 button suit.  hrmmmm.  i understand the significance, of course, but i'm not a huge fan of the 3 button.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 25, 2010)

View attachment 1289<----- This is how blue lodge looks in my corner of the world. Usually black suit, and a cut&tails from time to time.


----------



## Huw (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Tom.



tom268 said:


> Well, the innovation dates back to the earliest times of masonry, but is indeed of french tradition. CoR are known to most grand lodges in Europe and South America.


 
Well, it was a mid-18th-century innovation - so it's old, but not quite from the "earliest times".

As you say, it's a French idea.  It has no part in the Craft tradition of any of the British GLs, and of course your Craft (blue lodge) working is mainly based on the British tradition.

Where it is used in Craft, it's usually because that jurisdiction is working the Craft degrees of the Ancient & Accepted Rite (or Scottish Rite, as you call it).  The British GLs don't permit the Craft degrees of the A&AR, and also none of the regular US GLs allow that version of the ritual except for the GL of Louisiana (which naturally acquired some French traditions in the old days).

In Europe, the various French GLs (both regular and irregular) all allow that form of working (although they also have other workings which don't use the CoR).  In Spain, the A&AR version of the Craft degrees became very popular, almost universal at one time (although more recently, since Spain returned to regularity, they now have quite a lot of Lodges which use an English-style working instead, although the A&AR version is still their majority ritual).

Therefore most of the GLs in French-speaking or Spanish-speaking countries allow (or in some cases even require) the Craft degrees to be given using the A&AR working, and therefore they have a CoR.  A few GLs in places which don't speak French or Spanish have also devised Craft workings which make use of a CoR, but that's rare.

However, we all use a CoR in some of the additional Degrees, even here in England.  So in that sense, it's known everywhere ... just not necessarily for Craft purposes.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Ecossais (Apr 1, 2013)

I would ask:  In Texas craft lodge practice, what is a Chamber of Reflection? Is it not what we have always known as "The Texas Masonic Preparation Room?"

In recent years, some lodges have attempted to introduce a more solemn approach to the Texas Masonic Preparation Room, in order to prevent the members from joking with and harassing the candidate, thereby allowing the candidate to reflect upon his decision to become a Mason, and focus his attention on the degree that awaits him. In doing so, however, these misguided brethren have abandoned some of the more traditional symbolic elements and practices of the "Texas Masonic Preparation Room." Thankfully, however, this is being rectified, as some among our Masonic leadership are making an attempt to bring Texas lodges back in line with more traditional and symbolic Texas Masonic practices.

In my own Masonic experience, I have, over the years, developed a very well-formed idea of what symbolic elements should be found in the Texas Masonic Preparation Room. These are the elements that I found when I was first initiated many years ago, and, as many, many Grand Lodge officers and members of the Committee on Work have also seen this Preparation Room, I can only assume that they approved of the presence of these symbolic elements.

THE PREPARATION ROOM:  Here is a list of the symbolic elements that should be found in any well-organized Texas Masonic Preparation Room:

1.) A small table, with a chair.

2.) Hanging from two or three nails, hammered randomly into the wall, there should be several mis-matched pair of wrinkled and stained light-blue pajama tops and bottoms. These should be in a condition that would preclude the candidate wanting to touch them, much less wear them. 

3.) Upon the table should be an inoperable 25-inch television set that some old brother donated to the lodge many years ago. Upon that television set should be a 1960s-style rabbit ear antenna. The symbolism of these items should be clear to everyone, and should not require any further explanation.

4.) Also on the table should be a cheap glass ashtray, about the size of a large cereal bowl. (This can be purchased at any Wal-Mart.) The candidate should be encouraged to deposit his loose change, car keys and jewelry into this ash-tray. It is important that hard residue from cigarette ashes be visible in the ashtray. Again, the symbolism here is clear.

5.) In the corner of the room there should be several old mops and brooms. This is to symbolize the fact that this room is used as a broom and mop closet most of the time. The presence of a long mop handle that no longer fits any mop tells the candidate that no one has cleaned out this room in a very long time.

6.) On the wall, there is an old hat-rack where there is a collection of various ropes, many of which haven't been used as a cable-tow in many, many years. 

7.) Also on the hat-rack, there should also be a collection of a dozen or more coat-hangers, some made of wire, and some made of wood, but no two should match. 

8.) The hat-rack should also have at least three old past masters' hats. These should be of a style that was popular back in the late 1940s and '50s. (Additional old hats can be found scattered around the Wor. Master's station and the Secretary's desk.)

9.) Under the table, or in a corner of the Preparation Room, there should be a old cardboard box, into which members of the Eastern Star Chapter have deposited a dozen or so home-made centerpieces from a banquet held at the lodge hall many years ago. 

10.) Although not required by the Committee on Work, it is strongly recommended that an old mouse trap be visible in the corner of the room or under the table. It is not necessary that an actual dead mouse be in the mouse trap, but in some lodges, this is considered traditional.

11.) The room should be softly lit by two bare flourescent bulbs, no more than 3 feet in length, one of which should be burned out, and the other should flicker and sputter intermittently.

12.) Lastly (and this is extremely important), it is important that at least a half dozen of the members of the Lodge come into the Preparation Room prior to the degree and tease and joke with the candidate about "riding the goat" and other traditional aspects of Masonic humor. You may even want to designate one lodge member to give the candidate a good wedgie after he has changed into the blue pajamas. And, in the few minutes remaining before the degree begins, the Master of Ceremonies should engage the candidate in a barrage of personal questions and small talk about sports, politics, or whatever comes to mind. This will serve to take the candidate's mind off of "Freemasonry," which, of course, in Texas Masonic practice, is the LAST thing we want him to focus on.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hah, I was trying to follow your line of thinking until 10-11, and then I (rather too late if you ask me) caught the sarcasm. ^_^


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2013)

Some of these lodges have tried to stop the members from going in and talking with the cadnidates before the degrees. They say they want the canddiate to have some quite time before the degree. Fortanetly the Commitee on Work is putting a stop to all this, and letting us go in and tease him a bit.


----------



## Brother Mark (Apr 5, 2013)

My question would be does any lodge actually do the lecture that is suppose to be done by the senior deacon before the degree?


----------



## widows son (Apr 6, 2013)

As the senior deacon of my lodge I do.


----------



## widows son (Apr 6, 2013)

I also don't agree with hazing. That's not what the degrees are about nor do they reflect the nature of the degrees.


----------



## Brother Mark (Apr 6, 2013)

Widows... I am glad to hear some lodges do that. My old lodge doesnt do it at all and I think it takes away from the degree a little bit. But I also agree that the hazing isnt needed in the degrees

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## scialytic (Apr 6, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Hah, I was trying to follow your line of thinking until 10-11, and then I (rather too late if you ask me) caught the sarcasm. ^_^



I read all the way through it...but I'm a little thicker than most.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 6, 2013)

Brother Mark said:


> My question would be does any lodge actually do the lecture that is suppose to be done by the senior deacon before the degree?



Yup- every time.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 6, 2013)

Same - serving as Senior Deacon this year and I do it.  It got missed during my initiation, but I'm pretty sure it was an oversight.


----------



## Brother Mark (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats good. I am wanting to learn it for when I become the senior deacon for mt lodge I can do it.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 17, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> I would ask:  In Texas craft lodge practice, what is a Chamber of Reflection? Is it not what we have always known as "The Texas Masonic Preparation Room?"
> 
> In recent years, some lodges have attempted to introduce a more solemn approach to the Texas Masonic Preparation Room, in order to prevent the members from joking with and harassing the candidate, thereby allowing the candidate to reflect upon his decision to become a Mason, and focus his attention on the degree that awaits him. In doing so, however, these misguided brethren have abandoned some of the more traditional symbolic elements and practices of the "Texas Masonic Preparation Room." Thankfully, however, this is being rectified, as some among our Masonic leadership are making an attempt to bring Texas lodges back in line with more traditional and symbolic Texas Masonic practices.
> 
> ...



I never knew the room was intentionally set up like that. My lodge followed it to a T. My initiation, passing, and raising were truly life changing... something I am very pleased to have been a part of.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 17, 2013)

JTM said:


> i'm gonna be buying 2 suits here shortly... was going to get one charcoal and one navy..  but i guess i'll make the navy one black.


I believe it is a good idea to own a black suit.  They come in handy. They look good at Masonic funerals and if you join the commandery they are needed for traveling when you arent wearing your uniform jacket.


----------

